# Flashlight collecting..but What???



## Jeritall (Mar 20, 2006)

Browsing this forum I've decided that if it has a battery in it someone collects it. There are collectors of colors (MMs), lights by cell size or cell number, MODs, LEDS, by manufacturer ( arcs, surefires, etc.), vintage, high priced ,classics, new lights, unusual lights, military, etc. etc...Some people try to collect them all (they usually have "museum" in their user name). I know collectors of batteries, bulbs, and advertising and the list goes on endlessly. Interesting isn't it??? I guess I'd have to say that I specialize in collecting the "old timers", although I now have all the factory issued minimag colors, (I think),too.


What do you collect???


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 20, 2006)

I try to collect what I can, I am not big on buying new flashlights from a store or online retailer. I try to get everything from the CPF BST. I want to start collecting modded and limited run lights, I have a good start. But I needed to build sort of a base collection of "the basics" first. Some Surefires here, some Mags there, you know. But I want to start collecting small run and privatly made lights. In my opinion, thats where the best lights come from.


----------



## LarryC (Mar 20, 2006)

Look at signature line for a link to my collection.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 20, 2006)

Larry's collection is the stuff of legend. You're not a real CPF member until you see those photos and I think "Hey, I can do that." 

Or in my case, "Uh oh, that's happening to me."  I collect old police lights. One of these days I'll get around to updated photos.


----------



## Trashman (Mar 21, 2006)

LarryC said:


> Look at signature line for a link to my collection.



Wow! That is a fantastic collection! I guess my Teledyne "Big Beam" isn't the only one out there--I see one one in your collection! (large photo on top, the right most of the four large spotlight/lanterns on top)


----------



## greenLED (Mar 21, 2006)

I officially collect minimags. Unofficially, I (almost) have one of each of Arc's products; I'm missing a working ArcAA and a fat 1AA for the LS. Also unofficially  (you can see where this is going, right?) I have a "few" Infinity Task Lights and Infinity Ultras, but I tell myself (and everybody) that's my stash for emergencies. 

All my other lights are "beaters" and see regular use.  Well... maybe not all of them  

I should take a pic of the whole lot at some point but I'm afraid my wife will see the whole line-up and... :dead:


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 22, 2006)

greenLED said:


> I should take a pic of the whole lot at some point but I'm afraid my wife will see the whole line-up and... :dead:



I'm with you there!!!

If I hadn't always had this obsession,I'd think it was a mid-life crisis!!


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 22, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Unofficially, I (almost) have one of each of Arc's products; I'm missing a working ArcAA and a fat 1AA for the LS.




I am with you on this one. I have the other 1xAA tube, but not the fatty. The problem is the fatty is a slightly lighter anodizing. It looks amazing on the LS1 as well as on a sterile ...or so I have heard. The only 2 tubes I need are the fatty 1XAA and the 2xAA kroll, its not rare, but I just havnt gotten around to getting one yet. I still need the LS2, the LSH-S, and a first run. And of course the ever elusive LS3. greenLED do you have a LS3? I envy you so if you do.


BTW: Cy is selling a fatty 1xAA for $75....


----------



## greenLED (Mar 22, 2006)

Mini-Moder said:


> greenLED do you have a LS3? I envy you so if you do.


I don't, and I really liked the looks of them.

I should explain also that by "one of each" I meant last production LSL and LSH - I never got the bug for all the other rev's and optics options/output versions (-P vs. Std., Fraen vs NX-05). You, my friend, jumped right into the LS collecting!


----------

